# Duyuru > Ekonomi >  enerji politikaları

## balasagunhan

Türkiye enerji alanında her yıl aynı sorunları yaşamaya devam etmektedir. 2006 yılında Rusya ile Ukrayna arasında yaşanan kriz Türkiye?de ciddi endişelere sebep olmuştu. Ardından 2007 yılı başlarında bu kez İran gazı kesmişti ve biz aynı endişeleri tekrar yaşamıştık. Bu kez artık ders alınır ve Türkiye?nin her kış yaşadığı doğalgaz korkusu tekerrür etmez diye düşünmüştük Ancak maalesef Türkiye aynı korkuları bu yıl da yaşamaya mahkum edilmiştir. Türkiye?nin doğalgaz kabusu her yıl Aralık-Ocak aylarında yeniden ve yeniden tekerrür etmektedir. Bu okuduğunuz rapor aslında bundan tam bir yıl önce İran?ın Türkiye?ye verdiği doğalgazı kesmesi üzerine hazırlanmıştı. Bugün rapora çok küçük bazı ilaveler yaparak raporu aynen yayınlıyoruz. İşin ilginç yani tarihler dışında değişen hiçbir şey yoktur. Açıklamalar aynı, bahaneler aynıdır?

Küresel sistemin gündeminin baş sırasında yer alan enerji, Türk dış politikası kadar iç kamuoyu açısından doğrudan etkiler doğurabilmesi sebebiyle iç politikanın da en önemli konularından birisini oluşturmaktadır. Hayatın her alanında ihtiyaç duyulan bu önemli kaynak, kimi zaman bağımlılığın kimi zaman siyasi baskının kimi zaman ise uluslararası krizlerin konusu olabilmektedir. 

Stratejik konumu nedeniyle enerji güzergahları açısından potansiyel transit ülke olarak değerlendirilen Türkiye ise henüz bu oyununun maalesef belirleyicileri arasında değil, piyonları arasında yer almaktadır. Türkiye enerji ithalinde kendisi açısından stratejik tercihler yapamamakla birlikte, Doğu- Batı enerji güzergahları içindeki önemli konumunu da yeterince kullanamamaktadır.

Türkiye enerji ithalinde kendisi açısından stratejik tercihler yapamamakla birlikte, Doğu- Batı enerji güzergahları içindeki önemli konumunu da yeterince kullanamamaktadır.

Soğuk Savaş sonrası dönemde, Türkiye?nin ulusal bir enerji stratejisini gerçek anlamda oluşturamadığı çok açıktır. Proje sayısının fazlasıyla artması ve değişik kaynaklardan çelişkili istatistiksel tahminler gelmesi de bundan kaynaklanmaktadır. Türkiye enerji ihtiyacını karşılamak amacıyla çeşitli anlaşmalara imza atmakta ancak yeterli verimliliği sağlayamadığı gibi pek çok açıdan kendisini daha da bağımlı hale getirmektedir. Türkiye?nin doğalgaz konusunda stratejiden yoksunluğunu dönemin Cumhurbaşkanı Süleyman Demirel?in Ekim 1999?da Azerbaycan ziyareti sırasında yapmış olduğu ?biz kimde doğal gaz varsa alacağız? açıklaması açıkça ortaya koymuştu. Bugün ise Enerji Bakanı Hilmi Güler?in ?biz elimizi açık oynamıyoruz? dedikten sonra Türkmen gazını İran üzerinden alma girişimleri örneği de yine bu stratejisizliğe iyi birer örnektir.


Bu rapor son günlerde önemi gittikçe artan doğalgazın ve bir bütün olarak enerjinin nasıl bir dış politika aracı olarak kullanıldığından hareketle Türkiye?nin İran ve Türkmenistan gazı konularındaki yanlış tutum ve strateji eksikliğini konu almakta ve politika önerilerinde bulunmaktadır. Enerji konusu ve Türkiye?nin enerji stratejisi ve diplomasisi daha geniş bir konu olmakla beraber burada bu bütünün sadece bir parçası ele alınmıştır. 

İran Doğalgazı

İran?la 8 Ağustos 1996 tarihinde imzalanan anlaşma gereği 25 yıl süreli ve 10 milyar m3/yıl (plato periyoda) gaz alınması öngörülmüştür. Anlaşmayla 2001'de başlaması planlanan gaz alımlarının 2007'de plato miktarına ulaşması planlanmıştır. Ancak bugün gelinen noktada bazı dönemlerde İran?dan alınan gazın önce azaltıldığı ve ardından ise tamamen kesildiği görülmüştür. Erzurum-Gürbulak?dan sınırımıza girip Kayseri üzerinden Ankara ve Konya-Seydisehir'e ulaşması planlanan İran Doğalgaz Boru Hattı?nın proje 630 milyon dolara malolmuştur. Boru kapasitesi senede 26 milyar m3 olan bu hat ile 10 milyar m3 İran gazı ve geri kalan kısmı için de Türkmen gazı alınması hedeflenmiştir. 

İran?a ABD baskısının devam ettiği ve Irak?ta şartların giderek kötüleştiği bu günlerde İran daha önce PKK?ya karşı ABD?nin yapamadığını yaparak Irak ile sınır bölgelerindeki PKK kamplarını bombalamış ve Türkiye?nin gerçek müttefikinin ABD değil kendileri olduğu mesajını vermişti. İran kış şartlarının kötüleştiği bu günlerde Ankara?ya ikinci mesajını vermektedir. 
Bir yıl önce tam da bu günlerde Türkiye İran?dan aldığı doğalgazın kesildiğini İran Haber Ajansı İRNA?ya mülakat veren İran İslam Cumhuriyeti Petrol Bakanı Kazım Veziri Hamane?den öğrenmişti. Hamane bu mülakatında İran halkına seslenerek kötüleşen hava şartları sebebiyle İran?ın iç talebi karşılayamaması sebebiyle Türkiye?ye karşı kesintiye gittiklerini ve İran halkının enerjiyi tasarruflu kullanmaları halinde doğalgaz artışı sağlayarak Türkiye?ye yeniden doğalgaz verilebileceğini ifade etmektedir. Veziri Hamane ayrıca Enerji Bakanı Hilmi Güler ile telefon görüşmesi yaparak İran?ın Türkiye karşısında anlaşmalar çerçevesinde taahhütlerini yerine getiremediğine ve Türk yetkililerden bu konuda özür dilendiğine dikkat çekerek, hali hazırda Türkiye?ye doğalgaz verilemediğini ama yapılmakta olan ve bir hafta ya da en fazla on gün sonra tamamlanacak Parsiyan doğalgaz arıtma tesisinin tamamlanmasıyla Türkiye?ye doğalgaz ihracının yeniden başlayacağını vurgulamıştır. Geçtiğimiz yıl İran kesintiyi fazla uzun tutmamış ve İran 7 Ocak 2007 tarihinden itibaren Türkiye?ye yeniden doğalgaz vermeye başlamıştır. 


RefahYol Hükümeti döneminde imzalanan anlaşmanın 14. maddesine göre (şimdi olduğu gibi doğalgaz tesislerini su basması sebebiyle) mücbir sebeplere dayandırılarak tazminat da ödemeyen İran?ın benzer kesintilere geçtiğimiz yıllarda da gittiğini göz önüne alırsak bu kesintileri tek başına ?mücbir sebeplere? dayandırmanın dayanaksızlığı ortaya çıkmaktadır. Her ne kadar İran İslam Cumhuriyeti Petrol Bakanı Kazım Veziri Hamane bu kesintiyi doğal sebeplere bağlasa da İran?ın bu kesintiyi stratejik sebeplerle yaptığı izlenimi ağır basmaktadır. İran?a ABD baskısının devam ettiği ve Irak?ta şartların giderek kötüleştiği bu günlerde İran daha önce PKK?ya karşı ABD?nin yapamadığını yaparak Irak ile sınır bölgelerindeki PKK kamplarını bombalamış ve Türkiye?nin gerçek müttefikinin ABD değil kendileri olduğu mesajını vermişti. İran kış şartlarının kötüleştiği bu günlerde Ankara?ya ikinci mesajını vermektedir. Türkiye?nin bu tür durumlara karşı adeta sigorta olarak gördüğü şahdeniz Gazındaki hakkından Gürcistan ve Azerbaycan lehine feragat etmesinden sonra Türkiye?nin köşeye sıkıştığını gören İran?ın bu gaz kesintisiyle Türkiye?ye verdiği mesajın Ankara?dan iyi okunması ve buna uygun politikalar geliştirilmesi gerekmektedir. 

Bu İran?ın geçen yılki gaz kesintisi sebebiyle verdiği mesajdı. Bir de bu yıla bakalım: Bu yıl da geçen yıl yaşananların aynısına şahit olmaktayız. 2008 yılının ilk günlerinde İran, Türkiye?ye günlük olarak vermesi gereken 28 milyon metreküplük gaz miktarını 3.5 milyon metreküpe kadar düşürdü. Ardından ise ülkedeki kötü hava şartlarını ve Türkmenlerin gazı kesmesini bahane göstererek gazı tamamıyla kesti. Yalnız Enerji Bakanı Hilmi Güler bu defa geçen yıllardan farklı olarak ilginç bir çözüm silahını devreye sokacaklarını bildirdi. Enerji Bakanı konuyu çözmek için başbakan Erdoğan?ı aracı/ricacı yapmak istiyordu. Erdoğan Ahmedinejad ve Putin?i arayarak gazı kesmemeleri ricasında bulunacaktı. Zira burada sorun sadece İran değil Rusya?dan alınan gazda da bir düşüş sözkonusudur. Rusya?nın önerdiği Mavi Akım 2 hattının Türk tarafınca kabul edilmemesi üzerine Rusya?nın Karadeniz?in dibinden geçen ve Türkiye?yi by-pass eden (petrolden sonra doğalgazda da) bir hattı devreye almıştı. şimdi Rusya burada Türkiye?ye bir ders vermek için aslında tarihi bir fırsat yakalamıştır. Umarız ki İran sorunu çabuk çözülür ve Rusya?da elindeki bu fırsatı kullanmaz. Zira bu takdirde Türkiye?de elektriğin neredeyse yüzde 50?sini, özellikle de büyük şehirlerde ısınmanın tamamına yakınını ve daha bir çok alanın bağımlı olduğu doğalgazın kesilmesi durumunda Türkiye?de yaşam felç olabilir. Görüldüğü gibi Türkiye?nin bu günlerde ulusal çıkarları ve güvenliği Ahmedinejad ile Putin?in ellerine terkedilmiş durumdadır.


Stratejik Dış Politika Aracı Olarak Doğalgaz

Doğalgazın yaşamımızın her alanında vazgeçilmez konuma yükselmesi bu stratejik hammaddeye sahip olan ülkelerin onu bir dış politika aracı olarak kullanmaya başlamalarına sebep olmuştur. Bunu en başarılı kullanan ülkelerin başında Rusya Federasyonu gelmektedir. Rusya?nın enerjiyi ve özellikle de doğalgazı stratejik bir dış politika aracı olarak kullanma isteği Batı tarafından ?stratejik şantaj aracı? olarak algılanmıştır. Zira daha önce Rusya?nın doğalgazı bir baskı aracı olarak Moldova, Gürcistan ve Ukrayna?ya karşı kullandığı hafızlarda yer etmiştir.

Bölgemizdeki en başarılı dış politika uygulamalarından birisini gerçekleştiren İran?ın, özellikle ABD ve Batıya karşı tansiyonu istediği gibi yükseltme ve gerektiğinde düşürme politikasından sonra Rusya?nın uyguladığı ?enerjiyi dış politika aracı olarak kullanma? pratiğini uygulamaya başladığı görülmektedir. İran bir yandan dolar yerine Euro?ya geçme politikası güderken diğer yandan enerjiyi özellikle de doğalgazı bir dış politika aracı olarak kullanmaya başlamış, bunun ilk uygulamasını ise Türkiye üzerinde deneme yoluna gitmiştir.

Avrupa?nın en hızlı büyüyen doğal gaz pazarına sahip olan Türkiye?nin 1984?de SSCB ile yaptığı ilk doğal gaz anlaşmasından sonra gaza olan talebi hızla artmış ve 1996?da Rusya Federasyonu ile ikinci doğal gaz anlaşmasını imzalamıştır. Bu tarihten itibaren Türkiye, alternatif doğal gaz kaynaklarına yönelmiş, başta Azerbaycan ve Türkmenistan olmak üzere birçok ülke, Türk doğal gaz pazarı için Rusya?yla rekabete girişmiştir. Rusya?da oldukça etkili olan ?Enerji Lobisi?nin bu rekabette üstünlük sağlamak için girişimlerine Türkiye?de o dönemki hükümet nezdinde destek bulması, Rusya ile Türkiye arasında Mavi Akım olarak bilinen aynı zamanda Türkiye?de büyük tartışmalara sebep olan üçüncü doğal gaz anlaşmasının imzalanmasına sebep olmuştur. Bu süre zarfında Türkiye Türkmenistan gazından bir netice alamamış, ancak Azerbaycan ile imzalanan şahdeniz Gazı Projesi 2007 yılı başı itibarıyla tamamlanmıştır. İran ile de yapılan anlaşma gereği bir boru hattı anlaşması imzalanmış ve ABD?nin bütün itirazlarına rağmen bu ülkeden doğalgaz alınmaya başlanmıştır. İran?dan aldığımız doğalgazda zaman zaman sorunlar yaşanmış ve iki ülke tahkim sürecine girmiştir. 

Türkiye?nin Doğalgaz Temin Ettiği ülkeler

2007 yılı başı itibarıyla Türkiye Rusya Federasyonu?ndan üç ayrı hattan ve bunun yanında İran?dan, Cezayir?den (LNG), Nijerya?dan (LNG) doğalgaz ve spot piyasadan da sıvılaştırılmış doğalgaz (LNG) almaktadır. Türkiye bugün doğalgaz ihtiyacının yaklaşık yüzde 65?ten fazlasını Rusya?dan karşılamaktadır. Bunun için üç ayrı anlaşma ile iki ayrı güzergahtan gaz alınmaktadır. Bu hatların birisi Batı güzergahı olarak geçmekte ve Rusya-Ukrayna-Moldova-Romanya-Bulgaristan üzerinden Türkiye?ye gelmektedir. Bir diğer hat ise Mavi Akım olarak bilinen ve Karadeniz?in dibinden Türkiye?ye doğrudan çekilen bir boru hattıdır. Diğer yandan Türkiye İran'dan gelen bir boru hattı aracılığı ile de gaz satın almakta ve Nijerya ve Cezayir'den de sıvılaştırılmış doğalgaz ithal etmektedir. Aynı şekilde zaman zaman spot piyasalardan da gaz alım yapılmaktadır. 

Türkiye aldığı doğalgazın büyük bir bölümünü elektrik üretimi ve ısınma amaçlı kullanmaktadır. 2004'te tüketilen 22.1 milyar metreküp gazın yüzde 61'ini santrallerde elektrik üretimi için kullanılmıştır. Yüzde 19'u evlerde ısınma amaçlı kullanılmış ve yüzde 2'si ise gübre olmuştur. Bugün toplam elektrik üretiminin yüzde 43.8'ini doğalgaz yakan santrallerde üretiyor olması bu kadar su ve kömür kaynakları olan bir ülke için fazlasıyla lükstür.

Depolama Sorunu:
Türkiye BTC ve Kerkük-Yumurtalık petrol boru hattı dışında, Bakü-Erzurum-Ceyhan arasındaki Güney Kafkas Doğalgaz Boru Hattı ve Türkiye-Yunanistan-İtalya Doğalgaz Boru Hattı yapım aşamasında bulunmaktadır. Bakü-Erzurum-Ceyhan boru hattı BTC boru hattına paralel inşa edilmekte olup şahdeniz'den çıkartılan Azeri doğalgazını Türkiye'ye ulaştırması planlanmaktadır. Tabi bu gazın bir kısmının zor durumda olan komşumuz Gürcistan?a verildiği, geri kalanının da 149 dolar gibi komik bir rakamla Yunanistan?a satıldığını unutmamak gerekir. İran gazı da ayrıca Türkiye`ye taşınmaktadır. Rusya`dan Mavi Akım dışında iki ayrı hattan (Batı hattı) daha doğal gaz alınmaktadır. Ayrıca Ruslar Karadeniz?in altından geçen Mavi Akım Doğalgaz Boru hattının ikincisini de çekmeyi ve bu hattı İsrail`e kadar uzatmayı önermektedirler. Yalnız Türkiye son derece büyük projelere girmesine rağmen doğal gaz depolama tesislerini halen kuramamış olması onun stratejik eksikliği olarak değerlendirmekteyiz. Aynı şekilde ihraç amaçlı doğalgaz şebekesini halen genişletememesi bir eksiklik olarak karşımıza çıkmaktadır.
Türkiye yurtdışı doğal gaz alım anlaşmalarını ?al yada öde? şeklinde yaptığı için depolayamayan ve bu sebeple kullanılamadığı için havaya bırakılan doğal gazın da parasını ödemek durumunda kalmaktadır. Diğer yandan bu durum stratejik olarak Türkiye?nin doğal gazda yurt dışına olan bağımlılığını oldukça kırılgan noktalara gelmesine sebep olmaktadır. 


1987 yılından beri yurt dışından doğalgaz alımı yapılan Türkiye?de yaklaşık 15 yıldır doğalgaz yeraltı depolarına ihtiyaç duyulmasına rağmen bu soruna bir türlü nihai çözüm bulunamamıştır. Petrolden farklı olarak yurtdışından alınan doğal gazı depolayamadığı için anında tüketime verilmek durumundadır. Bu durum Türkiye açısından çeşitli sakıncalar doğurmaktadır. Türkiye yurtdışı doğal gaz alım anlaşmalarını ?al yada öde? şeklinde yaptığı için depolayamayan ve bu sebeple kullanılamadığı için havaya bırakılan doğal gazın da parasını ödemek durumunda kalmaktadır. Diğer yandan bu durum stratejik olarak Türkiye?nin doğal gazda yurt dışına olan bağımlılığını oldukça kırılgan noktalara gelmesine sebep olmaktadır. Doğal gaz satan ülkeler de (ki bu daha çok Rusya ve kısmen de İran için geçerli olabilecek bir seçenektir) şu anda olmasa bile doğal gazı Türkiye?ye karşı bir silah olarak kullanma imkanı vermektedir. Rusya Federasyonu doğal gaz sattığı Ukrayna ve Gürcistan?a karşı ilişkilerinin bozulduğu zamanlarda siyasi bir baskı olarak kullanmış ve bu ülkeleri kışın doğal gazı kesmekle tehdit etmiş ve zaman zaman da bu tehdidini hayata geçirmiştir. The New York Times, Türkiye?nin enerjide dışa bağımlılığını ?Enerji İhtiyacının yüzde 98?ini ithal eden Türkiye?den daha fazla enerji şantajına açık ülke sayısı çok azdır? diyerek tehlikeyi özellikle vurgulamıştır. Ancak 2008?e girdiğimiz şu günlerde Türkiye?nin enerji politikasını stratejik olarak planlamaktan yoksun zihniyetler depolama sorununu hala çözememişlerdir.

Türkiye'nin batısındaki Silivri'de 1.6 milyar metre küp hacmindeki bir depolama tesisi tamamlanarak devreye alınmıştır. Ayrıca İzmir?de de özel sektöre ait bir depo devrededir. Ancak bu iki deponun toplam kapasitesi Türkiye?yi 1 ay bile idare edememektedir. Diğer yandan İç Anadolu'daki Tuz Gölü'nün altında inşa edilecek 5 milyar metre küplük daha büyük bir depolama tesisi projesine de hız verileceği açıklanmaktadır. Ancak 1987 yılından beri doğalgaz alan bir ülkenin şimdiye kadar yeraltı depolama tesislerini kuramamış olması bir zaifiyetin göstergesi olarak karşımıza çıkmaktadır.

Doğalgazda Rusya?ya Bağımlılık

Doğal gazda birbiri ardına imzalanan üç ayrı anlaşma ile Rusya?ya yaklaşık 2/3 oranında bağımlı olunması ?Ankara?nın stratejik bir hatası? olarak değerlendirilebilir. 





Doğalgazda Türkiye?nin Rusya?ya ciddi oranda bir bağımlılığı mevcuttur. şu an Rus doğalgazını alan 19 ülke içerisinde Türkiye, Almanya'dan sonra ikinci en büyük tüketici durumundadır. Avrupa?da doğal gazda Rusya?ya en fazla bağımlı ülke olan Avusturya?da bu bağımlılığın oranı en fazla yüzde 45 iken, Rusya?nın AB içerisindeki stratejik partneri Almanya?da yüzde 33?tür. Doğal gazda birbiri ardına imzalanan üç ayrı anlaşma ile Rusya?ya yaklaşık 2/3 oranında bağımlı olunması ?Ankara?nın stratejik bir hatası? olarak değerlendirilebilir. 

Rusya?ya olan bağımlılık orta vadede Türkmenistan, Irak, Mısır, Yemen ve Katar gibi ülkelerle sürdürülen görüşmelerin olumlu neticelenmesi durumunda azalabilir. Ancak bu durumda ihtiyaç fazlası doğal gazın ne yapılacağı sorunu ortaya çıkacaktır. Dünyanın en büyük doğalgaz rezervlerine sahip Rusya sadece kendi gazını değil Türkmenistan gibi diğer üreticilerden aldığı gazı da bize satmaktadır.


Türkmen Gazı ve Trans-Hazar Boru Hattı Sorunu

Eski Sovyet ülkeleri içerisinde Rusya?dan sonra en büyük doğalgaz rezervlerine sahip olan ve dünyanın sayılı gaz üreticileri içerisinde yer alan Türkmenistan, bağımsızlığını kazanmasının ardından sahip olduğu doğalgaz kaynaklarını uluslararası pazarlara çıkarmak için alternatif güzergah arayışına girmiştir. SSCB?nin doğalgaz üretiminin yüzde onundan fazlasını karşılayarak 80 milyar m3?ten fazla bir üretimde bulunan Türkmenistan?ın bugünkü üretimi oldukça gerilese de mevcut rezervler ve potansiyel ihraç kapasitesi ile fiyatlama konusunda Türkiye?nin bu ülke ile pazarlık yeteneğinin bulunması ve her şeyden önemlisi jeopolitik gerekçeler Türkmenistan?ı Türkiye?ye doğalgaz arzı sağlayacak ülkeler arasında üst sıralara çıkarmıştır. Ancak doksanlı yılların başında henüz doğalgazla tanışan Türkiye değişik doğalgaz kaynaklarının gündeme gelmesi ile doğalgaz kaynakları arasında bir tercih yapmak durumunda kalmıştır. Maalesef Türkiye?nin bir doğalgaz stratejisinden yoksun olması, stratejik öngörüsüzlük ve kişisel çıkarların ülke çıkarlarının önüne geçmesi sebebiyle yapılan yanlış tercihler Türk enerji stratejisini zaafa uğratılmıştır. 

Literatüre Trans-Hazar Projesi olarak geçen ve Türkmenistan?dan doğalgaz alımını içeren ve yaklaşık 3 milyar dolara malolması beklenen proje, BOTAş tarafından ?Hazar Geçişli Türkmenistan-Türkiye-Avrupa Doğalgaz Boru Hattı Projesi? olarak isimlendirilmiştir. Botaş?ın resmi internet sitesinden alınan bilgilere göre; 29 Ekim 1998 tarihinde Türkmenistan Devlet Başkanı ile Türkiye?nin Cumhurbaşkanı arasında imzalanan hükümetlerarası anlaşmaya göre Türkmenistan?dan yılda 30 milyar mÂ³ gaz alınması planlanmıştır. Yine yapılan anlaşma gereğince Hazar Denizi?nin altından, Azerbaycan ve Gürcistan üzerinden Türkiye'ye, oradan da Avrupa'ya boru hattı ile taşınması düşünülen projeyle bu gazın 16 milyar mÂ³?ünün Türkiye?de kullanılması ve 14 milyar mÂ³?ünün ise Avrupa ülkelerine ihracı planlanmıştır. 21 Mayıs 1999 tarihinde Botaş ile Türkmenistan Hidrokarbon Kaynakları Yetkili Mercii arasında imzalanan 30 yıl süreli Doğalgaz Alım-Satım Anlaşması?na göre gaz alımlarının 2005?de başlaması ve 2013 yılında 16 milyar mÂ³?e ulaşması planlanmaktaydı. Ancak Türkmenistan ile resmi prosedürün tamamlanmasına rağmen bu anlaşmalar bir hüviyet kazanamamış ve gaz alınması bilinmeyen bir tarihe ertelenmiştir. Türkmenistan anlaşması bugün ?ertelenme? olarak ifade edilse bile akdedilen anlaşma ?fiilen? bitmiş durumdadır. Devletin resmi kuruluşu olan Botaş?ın internet sitesine bakıldığında bu projenin 2005?de devreye alınacağı ifade edilmiş ve Türkiye?nin doğalgaz arz ve talep hesaplamaları bu projede dahil edilerek yapılmıştır.

Türkiye?de büyük tartışmalara sebep olan Türkmen gazı sorununda birçok faktör etkili olmuştur. Bu faktörlerin başında dönemin siyasal iktidarının Rusya ile iki doğalgaz anlaşmasına rağmen bir üçüncüsünün (Mavi Akım) imzalanmasıyla tercihini Rusya gazından yana kullanması Türkmen doğalgazının alınmasını ikinci ve hatta İran ve Azerbaycan ile gaz anlaşmasından sonra daha arka planlara itmiştir. Gazprom?un 1992-2001 yılları arasında Yönetim Kurulu Başkanı olan Rem Vayhirev, Mavi Akım Projesi?yle ilgili olarak Eylül 1999?da Rusya Devlet Duması?na bilgi verirken ?Rusya?nın Uluslararası Yatırım Projelerine Katılımı? konusunda yapmış olduğu konuşmasıyla adeta Trans-Hazar projesinin kaderini çizmekteydi: ?Mavi Akım Projesi?nin ABD?nin desteklediği Trans-Hazar boru hattı ile rekabet tehlikesi bulunmaktadır. Bu iki projenin rekabetinde ilk başlayan kazanacaktır. Trans-Hazar Projesi?nin kazanması durumunda Türkmen gazı dışında, diğer bölge ülkelerinin de doğalgazı için yol açılmaktadır.? Gerçekten de Rusya?nın ?Enerji Politikası?nı anlayabilmek açısından bu konuşma oldukça önemlidir. Zira Rusya?nın stratejik öngörüsüyle Mavi Akım Projesi?nin daha erken devreye girmesi, Türkmen gazının Avrupa?ya ihracını neredeyse imkansız kılmıştır. Bu ifadelerden de anlaşılacağı üzere Rusya sahip olduğu doğalgaz kaynaklarını dış politikası içerisinde ?Enerji Diplomasisi? ile etkili bir stratejik araç olarak kullandığı görülmektedir.

Ancak Türkmen gazının alınamamasında bu faktör tek başına yeterli değildir. Bunun dışında da önemli etkenler mevcuttur. Her şeyden önce Türkmenistan?ın Türkiye?ye gaz satabilmesi için iki geçiş güzergahı seçeneği bulunmaktaydı. İlk seçenek olan İran, ABD?nin çekince koyması sebebiyle en başından devreden çıkmıştır. ABD?nin doğu-Batı Enerji Koridoru politikası doğrultusunda desteklediği ikinci güzergah olarak Hazar Denizi geçişli Trans-Hazar hattı ise bazı zorluklarla karşı karşıyaydı. O dönemde özellikle Rusya?nın Hazarın statüsü sorunu halledilmeden Hazarın dibinden herhangi bir boru hattının geçirilmesine karşı çıkması ve ekolojik gerekçeler ileri sürmesi (ki Rusya?nın bu karşı çıkışının altında yatan esas sebep kendi projesi olan Mavi Akım?ın şansını artırmaktı) bu hattı daha başlamadan üçüncü ülkelerin jeopolitik etki alanına sokmuş ve dolayısıyla Türkmenistan gazı için güzergah sorununu ciddi bir etmen olmaya başlamıştır. Zira Trans-Hazar projesinin gündemde olduğu bir dönemde Rusya Federasyonu Dışişleri Bakanı İgor İvanov İran?ı ziyaret etmiş ve İranlı meslektaşı ile beraber imzalamış oldukları ortak bildiride ?Hazar Denizi yatağından boru hattı döşenmesi yolunda Rusya ve İran?ın katılımı olmaksızın tasarlanan projelere bu iki ülkenin karşı çıktıkları? belirtilmiştir. Her iki ülkenin bu projeye karşı çıkma sebebi aslında bir rekabet unsuru taşıyor olmasına rağmen ileri sürülen argüman ?Hazar?ın statüsü sorunu? olmuştur.

Hazar geçişli Türkmenistan-Türkiye-Avrupa doğalgaz boru hattı projesine ilişkin "hükümetlerarası deklarasyon" 18 kasım 1999 tarihinde İstanbul'da düzenlenen AGİT Zirve Toplantısı sırasında Türkiye, Türkmenistan, Gürcistan ve Azerbaycan tarafından imzalanmış, ABD Başkanı Clinton ise bu deklarasyona gözlemci sıfatıyla imza koymuştur. ABD başkanının bu deklarasyona imza koyması ABD tarafından Trans-Hazar projesine verilmiş açık bir destek konumundaydı. Mavi Akım?ın proje sürecinde ABD yönetimince proje karşıtı güçlü bir lobicilik faaliyeti yapılmış ve çeşitli kaynaklar da Türkiye?ye bu projeyle bölgede 'Rusya'nın gücü artacak' uyarısı yapılmıştır. ABD'nin en etkin gazetelerinden The New York Times, gazetesi Mavi Akım?ın yapımına başlanmasıyla şu ilginç değerlendirmeği yapmıştır. "Mavi Akım" projesinin, "Amerikan hükümetinin, dünyanın en stratejik bölgelerinden birinde Rusya'nın etkisini azaltmayı hedefleyen çabalarını sonuçsuz bıraktığını" ifade edilmiştir. Ancak yukarıda bahsi geçen etmenler bile ABD?nin desteği ile aşılabilme yeteneklerine sahipken bu defa Türkmenistan?ın karşısına Hazar Denizi?nin hukuki statüsü ve Azerbaycan?dan kaynaklanan geçiş ülkesi sorunu çıkmıştır. 

Azerbaycan ile Türkmenistan arasındaki 1997?den sonra gerilmeye başlayan ilişkilerin temelinde Hazar?daki tartışmalı olan Kepez/Serdar yatağının paylaşımı sorunu bulunmakla beraber, Türkiye?nin de yüzde 10 payının bulunduğu Azerbaycan?a ait ?şahdeniz? yatağında çok zengin doğalgaz kaynaklarının bulunması bu iki ilkeyi bir anda rakip durumuna sokmuş ve bölgede çok zengin doğalgaz kaynaklarına sahip olmasına rağmen uluslar arası pazarlara çıkma sıkıntısı çeken Türkmenistan, çok önem verdiği Türkiye pazarı için Azerbaycan ile rekabete başlamıştır. Bu rekabet ortamında gerçekleştirilmesi düşünülen ve Türkmenistan gazını Türkiye üzerinden Batı pazarlarına ulaştıracak olan Trans-Hazar boru hattı için başlangıçta sadece ?transit ülke? konumunda olan Azerbaycan?ın şahdeniz yatağında zengin doğalgaz kaynakları keşfetmesinden sonra Trans-Hazar hattından yüzde 50?den fazla pay istemesinin Türkmenistan tarafından fazla bulmasıyla bir anlaşmaya varılamamış ve bu hat kısa sürede rafa kaldırılmak durumunda kalınmıştır. Böylece ileriyi göremeyen iki Türk cumhuriyeti liderinin giriştiği bu gereksiz güç gösterisi sebebiyle tarihi bir fırsat tepilmiştir. 

Hazar Denizi?ndeki zengin kaynakların paylaşımı sebebiyle sorunlar yaşayan Azerbaycan ve Türkmenistan bu sorunlar ve kısa vadeli çıkarlar sebebiyle uzun vadede her iki ülkeye de büyük çıkarlar sağlayacak bu projenin uluslararası ilişkiler açısından getireceği önemi yeterince kavrayamamışlardır. Türkmen gazı, Mavi Akım projesiyle girdiği yarışı kaybetmekle beraber, güzergah sorunu gibi dış etkenlerin yanı sıra, Türkiye?nin doğalgaz ihtiyacını Rusya, İran ve Azerbaycan gazı gidi diğer kaynaklardan temin yoluna gitmesi sebebiyle Türkiye pazarındaki şansı oldukça azalmıştır. şimdi Türkmenistan için tek çıkış yolu olarak Rus hatları gözükmektedir. (Türkmenistan?ın İran, Afganistan ve üin ile de anlaşmaları bulunmaktadır) Dolayısıyla Türkiye Trans Hazar hattının devreden çıkmasıyla Türkmenistan?dan doğrudan alamadığı gazı Mavi Akım?dan Rusya aracılığı ile almak durumundadır.

Rusya Hazar Denizi'nin altından geçecek boru hatlarına statü sorununun yanı sıra temel argüman olarak ekolojik nedenlerle bugüne dek karşı çıkmış olmasına rağmen benzer jeolojik özelliklere sahip olan Karadeniz?de böylesine hacimli bir boru hattını döşemekten çekinmemiştir. Rusya, dünyanın en büyük doğalgaz rezervlerine sahip olmasına rağmen bu rezervlerin bir kısmını işlemek içim gerekli teknoloji ve maddi imkanlara sahip olmadığı için Türkmenistan?da gaz alımlarını sürdürmekte ve Türkmenistan?dan aldığı gazı da Türkiye?ye veya Batıya satmaktadır. 

Türkmenistan şu anda Rusya ile mevcut doğalgaz ihraç borularının yanı sıra 1997?den beri İran?a da doğalgaz ihraç etmektedir. İran aslında Rusya?dan sonra dünyanın en büyük ikinci doğalgaz rezervlerine sahiptir. Ancak Türkmen gazı İran için bir ihtiyaçtan ziyade ticari bir metadır ve İran, Türkmen gazını takas (swap) yöntemiyle ihraç amaçlı almakta ve genellikle de Türkiye?ye ihraç etmektedir.

Azerbaycan?ın çok fazla geçiş ücreti ve kendi gazı için kapasite istemesi ve Türkmenistan'ın da İran hattında ısrar etmesi ve kısa vadeli çıkarları için yaptığı dramatik hata nedeniyle Trans-Hazar Boru hattı şimdilik rafa kalkmıştır. Rusya ve İran?ı devre dışı bırakarak Türkmenistan?dan Türkiye?ye doğru uzanan tüm Trans-Hazar Boru Hattı Projesi, hayata geçirilememiştir. Bununla da Azerbaycan çok büyük bir geçiş gelirinden olurken Türkmenistan dünya doğalgaz piyasalarına çıkmak için Rusya ve İran'a bağımlı kalmıştır. Her şeyden önemlisi bu projenin ?şimdilik? suya düşmesiyle Türk dünyasındaki en önemli entegrasyon projelerinden birisi de rafa kalkmak durumunda kalmıştır.

Türkmenistan doğalgazının Türkiye üzerinden Avrupa?ya aktarılması düşüncesi şimdilik suya düşmüş olsa da Avrupa?nın bu gaza karşı zaman içerisinde göstereceği ihtiyaç Türkmen gazını yeniden gündeme getirebilir. Zira doğalgaz hala Batı Avrupa?da en fazla ihtiyacı büyüyen yakıt kaynağı olmayı sürdürmektedir. IEO 2003 referans kaynağında Batı Avrupa?nın doğalgaz tüketiminin yıllık 2.4 oranında büyüyerek 2001de 14.8 trilyon feet küpten yaklaşık iki kat artarak 2025?te 25.9 trilyon feet küpe çıkması beklenmektedir. Bu da ihtiyaçları karşılamak için değişik ithal kaynaklarına başvurulması anlamına gelmektedir. 2020?de Batı Avrupa?nın doğalgaz ihtiyacının % 60?ını ithal etmesi öngörülmektedir. Avrupa Birliği gaz açığını karşılamak üzere, Hazar Havzası, Rusya Federasyonu, Orta Doğu, Güney Akdeniz ülkeleri ve diğer uluslararası kaynaklardan gelecek doğal gazı Avrupa`ya iletmek amacıyla planlanan ?Güney Avrupa Gaz Ringi Projesi? bu çerçevede Türkmen gazı için orta ve uzun vadede yeniden ?tercih? konumuna yükselebilir. Bu sebeple her ne kadar Botaş?ın belirttiği gibi 2005?e kadar Türkmen gazının Türkiye?ye getirilişi bir hayal olsa da daha sonrası için çalışmaların ciddi bir şekilde sürdürülmesi gerekmektedir.

?Güney Avrupa Gaz Ringi Projesi? Türkmen gazı için orta ve uzun vadede yeniden ?tercih? konumuna yükselebilir. Bu sebeple her ne kadar Botaş?ın belirttiği gibi 2005?e kadar Türkmen gazının Türkiye?ye getirilişi bir hayal olsa da daha sonrası için çalışmaların ciddi bir şekilde sürdürülmesi gerekmektedir. 

Doğalgaz Alım Anlaşmaları

Mevcut Anlaşmalar Miktar (Plato) 
(Milyar m3/yıl) İmzalanma Tarihi Süre (Yıl) Durumu 
Rus. Fed. (Batı) 6 14 şubat 1986 25 Devrede 
Cezayir (LNG) 4 14 Nisan 1988 20 Devrede 
Nijerya (LNG) 1.2 9 Kasım 1995 22 Devrede 
İran 10 8 Ağustos 1996 25 Devrede 
Rus. Fed. (Karadeniz) 16 15 Aralık 1997 25 Devrede 
Rus. Fed. (Batı) 8 18 şubat 1998 23 Devrede 
Türkmenistan 16 21 Mayıs 1999 30 2005 
Azerbaycan 6.6 12 Mart 2001 15 2005 


Kaynak: http://www.botas.gov.tr/dogalgaz/dg_alim_ant.asp 
Yukarıdaki tablo 5 Ocak 2007 tarihinde Botaş?ın resmi internet sitesinden alınmıştır. Yukarıda anlatılan sorunlar sebebiyle Trans-Hazar Boru hattının kısa ve orta vadede devreye girmesi çok zor gözükmektedir. Ancak şeffaf yönetim vaadi bulunan AKP hükümeti Enerji Bakanlığı halen bu projenin 2005?te devrede olacağını iddia etmektedir. Bu sadece kuru bir iddiadan ibaret değildir. Türkiye?nin doğalgaz arz ve talep senaryolarını da hazırlayan Botaş yapmış olduğu hesaplamalara tabiatıyla Türkmenistan?dan 2005?ten itibaren almayı umduğu Türkmen gazını da katmaktadır. Görüntüsel olarak Türkmen doğal gazının hesaplamalara katılması sadece Botaş?ın değil Türkiye?nin ve Türk doğalgaz pazarı ve enerji politikasıyla ilgili olarak ticari veya diğer hesaplamalar yapan herkesin yanıltılmasına sebep olunmaktadır. Daha da önemlisi Türk doğalgaz pazarında arz ve talep değerlendirmesi yapılırken ve Türkiye?nin doğal gazda ülkelere göre bağımlılık hesaplamaları yapılırken haliyle Türkmen gazı da bu hesaplamalar içerisinde gösterildiği için doğal gazda bir ülkeye olan bağımlılığımızın oranı kağıt üzerinde daha düşük çıkmaktadır. Oysa bugün 2008?ee gelinmiştir ve herhangi bir gelişme yoktur.
Türkmen gazı 2005?te gelememiştir. Bu konuda bir tarih vermek dahi mümkün olmadığı gibi bu konudaki girişimler dahi kesilmiştir. üzellikle enerji konusunda büyük iddialarla iktidara gelen ve halen Türkiye için bir ?Ulusal Enerji Stratejisi? oluşturulamayan AKP iktidarı ve Enerji Bakanlığı?ndan bir an önce enerji genelinde ve önemi giderek artan doğalgaz alanında bir ulusal politika belirlemesi ve Botaş sitesindeki yanlış bilgiler örneğinde olduğu gibi doğalgaz alanındaki projelere ve beklentilere daha gerçekçi yaklaşımlar sergilemesi beklenmektedir.
Aslında Trans-Hazar Gaz Boru Hattı Projesi teknik, ekonomik ve politik açıdan uygulanabilecek durumdadır. Ancak Türkiye?nin Türkmen gazına bu saatten sonra ?ihraç kayıtlı proje? gözüyle bakması ve Avrupa?ya ihracı konusunda girişimler başlatması gerekmektedir. Zira, Türkiye?nin kısa ve orta dönem talep hacmi, Mavi Akım, şah-Deniz ve İran Gazı projelerinden sonra Türkmen gazı projesini şimdilik besleyecek durumda değildir. Türkiye, daha birkaç yıl öncesine kadar gaz sıkıntısı çekerken Rusya ile imzalanan üç anlaşmanın ardından devreye alınan İran gazı ve bu yıl bir kısmını Gürcistan?a vermiş olmamıza rağmen şubat ayından itibaren gaz alınması beklenen Azerbaycan şahdeniz gazı ile, Türkmenistan, Irak ve Mısır gibi potansiyel gaz kaynakları ile de anlaşma zeminine sahiptir.
Son olarak Cumhurbaşkanı Abdullah Gül türkmenistan?a resmi bir sefer düzenlemiştir. Cumhurbaşkanı Abdullah Gül?ün Türkmenistan?a resmi ziyareti Türkiye-Türkmenistan ilişkilerini yeniden değerlendirmemize sebep olmuştur. Zira zengin enerji kaynaklarına sahip olan Türkmenistan bölgesel ve küresel güçlerin dikkat merkezinde olmaya devam etmektedir. Saparmurat Türkmenbaşı?nın ölümünden sonra iktidara gelen Gurbangulu Berdimuhammedov?un Türkmenistan?ı tarafsızlık politikasından yavaş yavaş uzaklaştırarak uluslararası siyaset arenasına döndürdüğüne şahit olmaktayız. Bu çerçevede Türkmenistan?ın zengin doğalgaz ve petrol kaynaklarından pay alabilmek için başta Rusya Federasyonu Devlet Başkanı Vladimir Putin olmak üzere birçok bölgesel ve küresel ülke liderinin bu ülkeyi ziyaret ettiğini görmekteyiz. Aynı şekilde Berdimuhammedov?un Türkmenbaşı?ndan farklı olarak da dış gezilere çıktığını görmekteyiz. Bu çerçevede iktidara geldikten sonra Türkmen Devlet Başkanı Rusya Federasyonu, AB (Brüksel) ve Suudi Arabistan olmak üzere birçok ülkeyi ziyaret etmiş ve fakat Türkiye?ye gelme zahmetinde bulunmamıştır. ülke liderlerinin ilk dış gezilerini hangi ülkelere yaptığı konusu diplomatik dilde çok anlamlar ifade edebilir. Bu çerçeveden bakıldığında Türkmen Devlet Başkanı?nın daha Türkiye?ye resmi ziyaret için gelmeyişi ve Türk Cumhurbaşkanı?nın da daha yeni bu ülkeye gitmesi çok yakın ikili ilişkiler içerisinde olması gereken iki ülke ilişkileri hakkında hissiyattan uzak ayağı yere basar değerlendirmeler yapmamızı sağlayabilir.
Türkiye ile Türkmenistan arasında doğalgaz alımı konusu bu ülkenin bağımsızlığına kavuştuğu 1991 yılından beri devam etmiş olmasına rağmen bugüne kadar net bir netice alınabilmiş değil. Oysa Türkmen gazı Rusya, üin ve İran tarafından uzun alınmakta ve yeni alım anlaşmaları da imzalanmaktadır. Bugünkü üretim kapasitesi de zaten bu ülkenin kendi ihtiyacını karşılamakta ve geri kalanı da yukarıda ismi geçen ülkelerle yapılan anlaşmalar gereği bu ülkelere satılmaktadır. Her ne kadar Nobucco hattı için bastıran Türkiye?ye karşı Berdimuhammedov?un ?bizim bütün boru hattı projelerine yetecek gazımız var? dese de bu konuda somut bir netice alınamadığı gibi bu hattın nihai gidiş noktası olan AB ülkelerinden de bu hatta ciddi bir destek gelmemektedir. AB ülkelerinin Rusya ile ayrı ayrı anlaşmaları olduğunu göz önüne aldığımızda Nobucco hattı orta ve beklide uzun vadede gerçekleşmesi mümkün olabilecek bir hat olarak atıl durumda kalmaktadır. 
Cumhurbaşkanı Gül?ün son ziyaretinde de başta elektrik olmak üzere çeşitli alanlarda işbirliği gündeme gelmiş, bu ülkede iş yapan Türk işadamlarının yatırımları ve sorunları masaya yatırılmıştır. Ancak bütün bunlar Türkmenistan?ın sahip olduğu stratejik hammadde olan doğal gaz rezervleri yanında sadece ayrıntı olarak kalmaktadır. Reis-i Cumhurlarımız ise ayrıntılar konusunda elde ettiğimiz başarılarla kendilerini avutmaya; Türk kamuoyu ise bu konuda yeni umutlarla doldurulmaya devam edilmektedir.
Burada ayrıca Nobucco Projesi de ön plana çıkmaktadır. Bugün Avrupa Birliği`nin en önemli enerji sağlayıcı ülkesi olan Rusya Federasyonu ile ilişkilerin bozulması ve enerji konusunda beklenen anlaşmanın imzalanmaması, bununla beraber Rusya`nın enerjiyi bir dış politika aracı olarak kullanması ve bunun son örneğinin geçtiğimiz yıl Ukrayna ile yaşanan sorunlar sebebiyle açıkça ortaya çıkması Avrupa Birliğini alternatif enerji sağlayıcı ülke arayışına sokmuştur. Burada ilk akla gelen ülke Türkiye ve elbette ki, Nabucco Projesi olmuştur. Ancak bu projenin önünde çok ciddi sorunlar mevcuttur. Buna rağmen Türkiye-AB ilişkilerinde enerji Türkiye`nin elinde önemli kozlardan birisi haline gelebilir. Türkiye`nin Rusya ile son yıllarda enerji alanında geliştirdiği ilişkiler onu Rusya için de vazgeçilmez ülkelerden birisi haline getirmektedir.
'Nabucco' hattı Hazar havzasından ve Ortadoğu?dan gazın Türkiye/İstanbul üzerinden Güney Avrupa`ya taşımayı öngörmektedir. Avusturya?dan OMV, Bulgaristan`dan BULGARGAZ, Macaristan`dan MOL, Romanya`dan TRANSGAZ ve Türkiye`den de BOTAş`ın ortaklığında kurulması öngörülmektedir. Bu hattın yapımı için 11 Ekim 2002'de anlaşma imzalandı. Plana göre 2009'dan itibaren Türkiye üzerinden Avusturya'ya doğalgaz satışı başlayacak. Uzunluğu 3400 ?? olan 'Nabucco' hattı ile 30 milyar m3 yıllık gaz taşınması planlanmaktadır. Projenin toplam 4.4 milyar Euro?ya mal olması planlanmaktadır. 'Güney Doğu Avrupa Gaz Hattı' ile 'Nabucco`nun tam faaliyete girmesi durumunda Türkiye, Kafkasya ülkelerindeki doğal gazın Avrupa'ya nakledilmesinde önemli bir transit ülke konumuna gelecek. Gaz de France, Total, E.ON Ruhrgas, RWE ve ayrıca Gazprom`da bu projeye ilgi göstermektedir.
Nobucca Hattında Batının ikiyüzlülüğü ile karşı karşıyayız. Uzun yıllar ne Trans Hazar projesinin gerçekleştirilmesinde, ne de Türkmen gazının Türkiye?ye getirilmesinde batı Türkiye?yi tam olarak desteklemedi. Sadece destekliyor göründü. Hazar?ın statüsünün çözülmesi konusunda da batı Türkiye?yi desteklemedi. üzellikle büyük petrol ve gaz şirketlerinin bu konuda samimi olmadığını düşünüyorum. Aslında Hazar?ın statüsü neredeyse çözülme aşamasına gelmiş durumda. Azerbaycan-Türkmenistan arasındaki sorunlar giderilme aşamasında. Söz konusu olan batının desteğini, Türkiye burada hiçbir zaman hissetmedi. Batılı ülkeler ve özellikle de AB üyesi ülkeler Türkiye?yi bu konuda desteklemediği gibi her birisi ayrı ayrı Rusya ile enerji anlaşmaları yaparak AB?nin ortak enerji politikası olmadığını gösterdiler. Macaristan, Almanya, İtalya, Yunanistan, Bulgaristan, Avusturya gibi ülkeler Rusya ile ayrı ayrı enerji anlaşmaları yapmış durumdadır.
Türkiye, eğer batının desteğini almış olsaydı, şimdiye kadar bu hatlar gerçekleşir duruma gelirdi. Aslında, batı Türkiye?yi sevdiği için desteklemek durumunda değil. Batı kendi çıkarı için buna mecbur. Rusya bugün enerjiyi dış politika aracı olarak kullanarak, bölgede bir enerji süper gücü olmuş durumda. Eğer batı alternatif hatları devreye sokamazsa ki, Nabucco bunun çok önemli bir ayağıdır, Trans Hazar projesi bunun çok önemli bir ayağıdır, Rusya giderek bölgede güçlenmeye devam edecek, batı da enerji konusunda Rusya?nın bütün manipülasyonlarına daha açık hale gelecektir. Türkiye ciddi bir enerji politikasından yoksundur. Yeni iktidarın ilk yapması gereken iş Türkiye için bir an önce ciddi bir enerji politikası hazırlamak olmalıdır.
Güney Akım projesinin Türkiye?ye Mavi Akım 2 hattını çekmesi ve Nobucco?dan vazgeçmesi için bir baskı unsuru olduğu kanaatindeyiz. En azından öyle düşünme istiyoruz. Güney Akım hattının gerçekleşme ihtimali zordur. Ancak gerçekleşemez de demiyorum. Rusya?nın bu konulardaki kararlılığı herkese malumdur. Burada yapılması gereken şey Rusya ile masaya oturmak Mavi Akım 2 hattı ile Samsun-Ceyhanı aynı anda masaya yatırmaktır. Bunlardan birisi bizim diğer ise Rusları istediği hattır. Bu hatlar karşılıklı olarak biribirini güçlendirebilir.
Avrupa`da her geçen gün doğalgaza olan talebin artması ve Avrupa?nın enerji güvenliği konusunda ciddi sorunlar ve endişeler taşıması Türkiye`yi Avrupa karşısında ciddi bir alternatif haline getirmektedir. Yukarıda sıralanan projeler ise Türkiye?nin gerçek anlamda bir alternatifi olabileceğine en güzel kanıttır. Ankara her şeyden önce bir enerji stratejisi belirlemeli, enerjinin artık bir dış politika aracı olduğu gerçeğini kabul etmelidir. Başta Türkmen gazı olmak üzere diğer alternatifleri kendi kullanım alanına sokmalıdır. üzerinde söz sahibi olamadığımız başkasının milli servetini elbette bir dış politika aracı olarak kullanmamız söz konusu olamaz.
Değerlendirme

1990?lı yılların başında ABD tarafından ortaya atılan ve Türkiye?ye de başrol biçilen Doğu-Batı enerji koridorunda Hazar Denizi enerji kaynakları Batı pazarına Türkiye üzerinden taşınacak ve böylece İran tamamen Rusya ise kısmen devre dışı bırakılacaktı. 18 Eylül 2002?de Bakü?de Bakü-Tiflis-Ceyhan Ham Petrol Boru Hattı Projesi?nin temelinin atılmasıyla petrolde yukarıda zikredilen amaç gerçekleştirilmiştir. Ancak, Rusya ve İran?da yapılan doğalgaz anlaşmaları ile Hazar Bölgesi doğalgaz kaynakları (Azerbaycan hariç) Rusya ve İran üzerinden akıtılmaya başlanmıştır. Bu durumda hem Doğu-Batı enerji koridorunda olma amacından sapılmış, hem de Türk cumhuriyetlerinin (özellikle Türkmenistan?ın) enerji ihracatında Rusya ve İran?a bağımlı kalmalarına sebep olmuştur.

Rusya Federasyonu?nun sürdürdüğü doğal gaz lobicilik faaliyetlerinin başarıya ulaşmasıyla, Rusya sadece Türkiye doğal gaz pazarının yüzde 60?ından fazlasını ele geçirmekle kalmamış, aynı zamanda Türkiye?ye doğal gaz satmak isteyen Türkmenistan?ı da devre dışı bırakmıştır. Rusya bununla ayrıca anlaşmaları imzalanan Azerbaycan ve İran gazının da Türk pazarında sıkıştırılmasını sağlamış oldu. Fakat bunlardan daha da önemlisi Türkmenistan?ın olası pazarını elinden almakla pazar sıkıntısı yaşayan Türkmenleri doğal gazlarını ucuz fiyatla Rusya?ya satmak zorunda bırakmıştır.
Türkmen Gazı Projesi her ne kadar yukarıda sıralanan sebeplerle gerçekleştirilememiş olsa da bu konuda Türkmenistan?ın arayışları devam etmektedir. 2003 yılında Rusya ile Türkmenistan 25 yıl süreli bir doğal gaz anlaşması imzalamıştır. Her ne kadar Rusya yeni ve uzun süreli anlaşmalar için sürekli baskı yapsa da Türkmenistan şimdilik Rusya ile daha kısa vadeli anlaşmalar imzalamayı tercih etmektedir. Diğer yandan Aşkabat yönetimi Nisan 2006?da üin?le de Türkmen gazının üin?e ihracatını öngören bir anlaşma imzalamıştır. Türkmenbaşı?nın vefatından önce ABD yetkilileriyle Afganistan üzerinden Pakistan ve Hindistan?a uzanan boru hatlarının inşası konusunda görüşmeler yaptığı bilinmektedir. 
Son olarak Rusya?nın Orta Asya ülkeleri ile yapmış olduğu enerji anlaşmalarıyla Nobucco?nun ileri bir tarihe ertelendiğini ifade edebiliriz. Türkiye?yi by-pass eden hatları bir kısım çevreler tehlike olarak görmemekteydi. Oysa şimdi anlaşılıyor ki, Türk boğazlarını by-pass eden Burgaz-Dedeağaç hattı Kazak petrolünün sözünü almış durumdadır. Türkiye günübirlik politikalar uyguladıkça başarısızlığa mahkum olacaktır. Enerjideki başarısız girişimler Türkiye?nin bölgedeki gücüne darbe vurmaktadır. Bölgedeki esas oyun enerji üzerinedir. Enerji (özellikle doğalgaz) artık stratejik bir araçtır ve bu metaya karşı stratejiler geliştirmek mecburiyetindeyiz. Ancak bölge ülkelerini tanımadan, onların hangi stratejiler uygulamaya çalıştığını anlamadan Türkiye başarılı bir enerji stratejisi oluşturamaz ve uygulayamaz.


kaynak türksam

----------

